# Odd Steering sensation



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Just wondered if anyone else noticed an odd feeling with the steering at motorway speeds. Basically it is when I have been driving dead straight for a few seconds and then need to make a slight adjustment. When I try to move the wheel it feels very stiff until it moves and then feels normal again, almost as though the wheels are tramlining (but they aren't). The result is that there is mild panic as it initially feels like the steering wheel is stuck and then it moves a little too much so I end up having to constantly correct over-steer.

It is the same no matter what Drive select I have (comfort or dynamic).

I have the TT Ultra.

I have spoken to the dealer and they have checked it over and said all fine.

The lady at the service desk said that she had the same car and experienced the same thing. I can't think why she hasn't managed to get any answers about it. If she can't I doubt I will.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

You haven't got the lane assist switched on have you? (button on end of indicator stalk). This is exactly the "sensation" you get when you try to change lanes without indicating and lane assist is on.

It gives some resistance initially (indicating first stops this) then you can "override" it by continuing to steer in that direction.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Surely it is!


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't have Lane Assist. No button on indicator stalk, just double checked it.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Billbot said:


> I don't have Lane Assist. No button on indicator stalk, just double checked it.


Lane assist is denoted by two green lines (/ \) depicting edge of lane or carriageway in the virtual cockpit. I drive in TTS screen mode and the lines replace the letters TTS on my screen when in operation. Not quite sure where this would sit on non TTS screen. Activation is simply by pressing in end of indicator stalk and press again to release. Quite bizarre if you don't have this function as its clearly mimicking the system. Does this happen on roads with no dual carriageways?


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

It only seems to happen when I am going 60mph + and haven't moved my steering wheel for a few seconds so I think it would happen on single carriageway but that situation has never arisen for me.

It only happens when my steering wheel is dead centre. It is almost as if it has a tight spot there but it hasn't because it moves fine at slower speeds, and at high speeds if I am constantly moving it by tiny amounts.

If it was somehow the lane assist functioning (even though I don't have it), I would have thought I would only notice it if I got close to deviating from the middle of the lane. It seems to happen independently of road position.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I get it on my S3 but not on my TT. It's on my list to report for when I go in for the S3's first service.

Some have reported it on S3 8V forums but no explanation for it though one had reported steering system replacement for it.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

That's interesting. Sounds like it is definitely a fault then. 
It could be a battle getting Audi to do anything though. They took it out for a test drive and said they didn't notice anything.

It's a shame because I love the car apart from this.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Very odd indeed if it is doing this well within the lane marking and does point to a potential fault. Time for an assessment from the boys at Audi!


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

I have to say I don't hold out too much hope from Audi. The tech who took it out for a test drive tried to tell me that the steering ratio was different in comfort than dynamic. He then tried to prove it to me, unsuccessfully of course.

They checked it over and said all was ok. I have asked them to check with Audi UK but am still waiting to hear back. I foresee a battle in getting them to cooperate though.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

As predicted, it looks like I'm going to have a battle. Tamworth Audi have taken it in to do more tests and called me earlier to say that they had solved it. It was because I had it switched to dynamic steering. Unbelievable, I had even told them that it occurred in comfort too.

Can I contact Audi UK direct?


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

Just read this.

I will be interested to hear how you get on. Mine does this too, exactly as your described.

You have to apply more an more pressure and then it is like it just gives. I am not talking a lot of pressure, it is just when you are trying to make minor adjustments as you say at high speed.

I will raise it when I next have it in for something

Mine is a TTS Roadster BTW.

Thanks,

RTT


----------



## j14lal (Sep 23, 2015)

Just want to say I get the same thing. I have lane assist and know the difference when it is on and off.

I get the same steering sensation that you have described (lane assist is definatley off).


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

So, Tamworth Audi have come back to me and said that they have sent the data to Audi UK and they cannot see anything wrong and that they think what I am experiencing is a characteristic of the car. I did point out that if it was a characteristic it would do it all the time but it doesn't. Also, if it is a characteristic of the steering, then it makes the car one of the worst to drive on a motorway that I have ever experienced. On the odd occasion I have had to do a long motorway run I have nearly lost my mind by the end.

They are going to loan me another TT so I can "satisfy myself" that it is just how TT's are and not a fault with mine, so I suppose I will see how that goes.

The only thing is, it seems this is not uncommon so the chances of them loaning me another one with duff steering is quite likely.

All very annoying. I have sent an email to Audi UK for all the good it will do. Not sure where to go next if they still insist there is no problem. Any ideas????


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there any chance that lane assist is just partly installed with no switch on the end of the indicator stalk and no camera.
But some how makeing the problem is it just on the TT ultra


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After read few times this thread, I can say that I think I've understood the problem and it's normal to me..maybe it's related to the electroidraulic steering that has to calibrate itself in some situations..


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

The thing is, it doesn't do it all the time. If it was consistent I could be convinced that it was just a hiccup with the steering.

What is very odd is that having just got it back from Audi yesterday it now drives fine. The same thing happened when they had it in before at Xmas. It was then fine for about a week and then slowly got worse again. They say they haven't done anything other than checks so my theory is this; could it be that there is static build up on the steering rack that discharges when they plug the car into their computer?


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

I also have/had this problem. I have just had my 4x tyres changed at my cost from the factory Yoko's to Pilot SuPer Sports.

The issue feels to have gone or at least improved greatly.

Mine is a TTS with 20" Rims with exactly the same centre sticking steering issue.

Let us all know what tyres you have?


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

They aren't run flat tyres are they? the e9X BMWs had similar problems years ago- felt bloody awful.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

No not runflats.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Contis Sport Contact 5 on 18"
Not run flats
These are just the standard ones the car came with


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

A quick update; my car still seems to be driving ok since they had it in 10 days ago. Audi have come back and said that when they had it in, they plugged it into the computer before road testing. This, for some reason seems to have solved the problem (which is why they did not experience it when they then took it out). The question is, why, and for how long.

If/when the notchyness returns I will take it in and get them to test it before they plug it in so they can at least see what I am on about.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Billbot. Sorry I'm a bit of an imposter and joined the forum for this thread !

I have a new Skoda Superb that has exactly the symptoms you are describing here. Only noticed it a few weeks ago on the motorway and thought it was strange. Fine during daily driving but on a 160 mile trip on Saturday was very, very annoying.

Looks like it maybe a VAG problem though.... Mines booked in on Friday for the guys to have a look at it.

Here a link to a thread I started on Briskoda...

I'll keep you posted.

Cheers !


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might of had a software update. If I'm correct in saying that when recent/new vehicles are plugged in at the dealerships it autolinks to audi HQ.
One example of this is the auto TD1 that gets logged against the vehicle like my previous b8.5 S4, numerous checks and data checked each time it's plugged in. (It has also been suggested that Audi are also using even much more data than you think for market feedback and vehicle usage data collection, some of this kind of data used to be recovered via the digital keys.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

Mine is doing the same thing. Was tram-lining horrendously and 4 new Michellin Pilot Super Sports resolved that.

However:

Mine still feels like when steering wheel is center on motorway like there is too much resistance and then it just gives but by then the car is not where you wanted it so you end up correcting it again. It is as if you are constantly correcting the steering even on a straight piece of motorway.

Have spoken to Audi UK and they want the car into my local Audi center. Will have to wait and see.

Will be pointing them to this thread so anyone else who has issue please mention.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

The notchiness seems to have come back. Not as bad yet but getting worse. I will wait for it to get more noticeable and take it in again. The annoying thing is that you really need to drive it for a good hour on a motorway to really experience how annoying it is and when Audi test drive it they only take it out for about 10 mins.

Plugging it in to Audi's computer obviously re-sets certain sensors which corrects the problem temporarily.

Stuart, this is the exact same sensation. Looking on the net, it seems to be happening on Golfs, A3 etc (and Skoda Superbs) so is obviously a problem with some of the generic parts that they use for this breed. On the other forums I cannot see that anyone has managed to get it resolved other than a few A3's that had the steering rack replaced. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

Billbot said:


> The notchiness seems to have come back. Not as bad yet but getting worse. I will wait for it to get more noticeable and take it in again. The annoying thing is that you really need to drive it for a good hour on a motorway to really experience how annoying it is and when Audi test drive it they only take it out for about 10 mins.
> 
> Plugging it in to Audi's computer obviously re-sets certain sensors which corrects the problem temporarily.
> 
> Stuart, this is the exact same sensation. Looking on the net, it seems to be happening on Golfs, A3 etc (and Skoda Superbs) so is obviously a problem with some of the generic parts that they use for this breed. On the other forums I cannot see that anyone has managed to get it resolved other than a few A3's that had the steering rack replaced. Let us know how you get on.


Sorry mate it appears my link to Briskoda was frowned upon for some reason but if it's happening to a few on here and across the VAG range their must be many others with the problem. No one else on Briskoda with a new Superb has posted with the problem yet. I wonder if it's a problem specific to performance end of the spectrum ? My superb's a 280 ? Just clutching at straws really.... Here's a copy of my initial post on Briskoda.....

Couple of weeks ago I noticed something on a nsl duel carriageway.

Difficult to explain but it felt like a dead spot.

Let's say I had been travelling in a straight line for 15 seconds or so and the car was drifting to the left or right.

I use steering input to keep her in lane but it almost feels the wheel is stuck for a split second before moving.

I thought I would keep my eye on it but it doesn't happen when in town traffic or is much less noticeable.

Done around 160 miles on the motorway today and noticed it again. It seemed to appear after about 25 minutes or so of driving on a 60mph road.... Or that is at least what I thought !

On the motorway tried it with cruise on and off but didn't seem to make any difference.

So.... Any one else noticed the same 'feature' ?

Ive certainly never felt any thing like it on my other 4 Skodas.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

Billbot said:


> The notchiness seems to have come back. Not as bad yet but getting worse. I will wait for it to get more noticeable and take it in again. The annoying thing is that you really need to drive it for a good hour on a motorway to really experience how annoying it is and when Audi test drive it they only take it out for about 10 mins.
> 
> Plugging it in to Audi's computer obviously re-sets certain sensors which corrects the problem temporarily.
> 
> Stuart, this is the exact same sensation. Looking on the net, it seems to be happening on Golfs, A3 etc (and Skoda Superbs) so is obviously a problem with some of the generic parts that they use for this breed. On the other forums I cannot see that anyone has managed to get it resolved other than a few A3's that had the steering rack replaced. Let us know how you get on.


Billbot as an afterthought it may be worth posting links to any other forums where you have found others have the same prob....


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

good idea


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Just found this - someone experiencing the same thing in an A7.

_OK, so here's what I think is actually going on. Just got my car back, my dealer was working with Audi USA techs. Problem seems to be that the sensors in the steering rack that tell the electric assist motor the position of the wheels and which way to boost the steering, left or right, are out of alignment. So there a sub-second delay in the boost, which causes the notchy feel to the steering. They spent 2 days working on the alignment and the steering is 80% better. Still not perfect, and I miss the good old days of hydraulic boost, but they seem to be on the right path.

Reason that replacing the rack works, I'm guessing, is that the installation process forces them to align the sensors - so it may not be the rack itself that's causing the problem. _

The annoying thing about my dealer is that they are not interested in what gets said on Forums and have said that it is mostly nonsense. This came from the "techie" who tried to tell me that my steering ratio would change from dynamic to comfort, then tried to prove it unsuccessfully.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

Billbot said:


> Just found this - someone experiencing the same thing in an A7.
> 
> _OK, so here's what I think is actually going on. Just got my car back, my dealer was working with Audi USA techs. Problem seems to be that the sensors in the steering rack that tell the electric assist motor the position of the wheels and which way to boost the steering, left or right, are out of alignment. So there a sub-second delay in the boost, which causes the notchy feel to the steering. They spent 2 days working on the alignment and the steering is 80% better. Still not perfect, and I miss the good old days of hydraulic boost, but they seem to be on the right path.
> 
> ...


Good find. I'll have a trawl tonight...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

Dealer couldn't replicate the fault. They think it could be something to do with the driver fatigue system. Their were no error codes logged so i'll just keep an eye on it. If its a feature I can live with it. If its a fault it will probably get worse.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

Another here with the same prob in a Golf :

http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthrea ... 277&page=1


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Did they plug it in to the computer before testing it? I expect they did. If it is like mine, this could be why they couldn't replicate it.

Have you noticed an improvement since getting it back?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

No I just think they tested it around town. I've not had a chance to try it again on the Motorway. Will report back when I do.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Makes you nostalgic for when a quarter turn on the track rod end sorted stuff like that out.
(Whats a track rod end?.... [smiley=book2.gif] )


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

deeve said:


> Makes you nostalgic for when a quarter turn on the track rod end sorted stuff like that out.
> (Whats a track rod end?.... [smiley=book2.gif] )


Yeah those were the days lol !


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Apparently Audi has had a lot of Electronic Power Steering issues

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/st ... es.233350/

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/a6-c7-p ... d-2844976/


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the problem with service is, if they don't see an error on the computer, they don't touch anything otherwise Audi won't pay their work...so, you should make some video o find a way to show the problem..they can only send it to Audi that will check, after that will send back a solution or try to do to fix it. this is the only way.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

My 2015 TTS has gone in this morning to be looked at for the strange steering problem.

After speaking to the service guy who had just driven a standard TT for the weekend he explained that he knew exactly the sensation i mean and that the car he was driving did the same thing..

Am now very concerned that this is a common fault on all TT MK3's.

Will have to see what they say later today!


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Let us know what they say. I am due to take mine in again but I am having such a battle with them. Each time a different person tries to tell me it is a characteristic. I don't buy that because my first 5 mins of motorway driving is always fine. If it was a characteristic it would be constant.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

Got my car back and apparently everything was perfect. I got told that this was a characteristic of the car.. A characteristic no car should have more like.

Anyway done more research online and found this: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... AG-COM-Fix

I have just disabled this to test and taken the car up two junctions of the same piece of motorway i have been testing on and now i can drive the car normally like it should. More miles will obviously confirm this but initial results are good!!

Have a read and maybe someone can explain why this makes a difference.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Good find. I would like to try this myself but don't have VAGCOM and can't see the dealer doing it.

Interesting that someone mentioned that they had a big improvement after changing their tyres and they had the same as mine - Conti Sport Contact. Changing all the tyres is an expensive experiment though.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

My problem still remains. Driving around today I can still feel the steering pushing and pulling and generally making driving the car not pleasurable. It's all the micro changes you do to the steering wheel and just either not felt by the car or are over enthusiastic to the steering.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

That is exactly that same sensation for me.

Out of curiosity, what tyres have you got on?

It doesn't ever seem to be consistent for me. Some mornings I haven't felt it at all but then it suddenly appears on the way home.

It's maddening.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

I have got Michelin Pilot Super Sports. I had them put on when the problem started to try and cure it. There is something really strange with this fault and its driving me crazy that Audi wont recognize the fault. It makes the whole car seem like a waste of money.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

I agree, the fact that they won't acknowledge it is very annoying.

I have started to change the way I steer now, when I need to make a small adjustment and I can feel that the wheel has tightened up, I steer the opposite direction a tiny bit and then it loosens it up. Absurd that I have to steer in this way in a £30k+ car.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Finally making progress. Took car in again so it could be compared to another TT. This time I got the techie (same as last time) to take it out a bit further and sure enough, after 5 -10 mins he experienced it. Comparing it to the other TT was like chalk and cheese. It is now booked in to have the rack replaced.

Shame it has taken this long but at least they are doing something now.

Being done on 31st so will let you know if this fixes it.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

It is driving we around the bend. I bumped into a TTS driver with an identical car to mine and asked him to drive my car to see if it felt the same as his and he felt the weird feedback sensation in the steering and said that his car drives nothing like mine. We compared all details of the vehicles and strangely the vehicles were nearly identical in specification wheel size etc.

It also helps that the chap with the identical car was an Advanced Driving Skills Instructor. He has reinforced that i am not going mad and the car does have a fault.

Going to get on the phone to Audi UK again and get this sorted.

There is clearly a problem that needs to be fixed!!

It is taking all the fun out of owning a new TT.

Good luck with the new rack and from what i have read this has cured other models which have this issue.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Billbot,

can i ask which dealer has authorised your rack change?

Maybe drop me an email: [email protected]

Need as much amo to go back to Audi UK as possible..


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck Billbot.

I am assuming your car is in Audi Hospital currently??

My fingers are very crossed for you. Hope it resolves issue and then they can do mine..


----------



## taurusean (Jun 25, 2014)

Just thought I would add my experience to this...

I have the TT S-line ultra coupe without lane assist. It was in having warranty repairs last week and I got given a TT Roadster S-line petrol with lane assist as a courtesy car. The difference in steering feel was dramatic to me.

My coupe's steering is smooth and never feels like it pulls or tugs in any way. The roadster though, definitely exhibited exactly the type of steering sensation you have described, and it wasn't altered by turning the lane assist off. It remained constantly and was more pronounced at higher speeds such as when driving on a dual carriage way or motorway.

I have to say, if my TT's steering was like what I experienced on the Roadster, I wouldn't be happy at all and I'd be asking for it to be looked at. I found it ridiculously annoying.

Good luck getting it sorted though, and I'll be interested to see the outcome of the rack replacement.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok, so got my car back and driving home it felt fine. Time will tell but so far so good. I will let you know if it comes back.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

Thats good you got it back and hopefully fixed..


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey all. Update for me with my Superb. Problem seems to have just gone away .... Wonder if it was a dirty sensor ?


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

My TT is doing this all of a sudden... wondering if it is alignment/tyre related...?


----------

